# Betta Choking!?



## Witch Turtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Feeding my guy today, I dropped the last pellet into the tank only to realize it was actually 2 pellets fused together. My fish is on the small side and the food stuck out between his lips when he tried to eat it, so I said "That's too big, spit it out!" Well, he ate it anyway, and seemed a bit weird after. Kind of scared, uncertain. He kept making a gulping/chewing motion and then started to flare, which he's never done before! (While he was doing this, his colour became very bright...he's blue with a bit of peachy pink in his fins and around his gills, and this turned a very vivid pink. Is that normal for flaring?). I started to panic because I could tell something was wrong, but then he coughed out a bit of mush and went back to his normal self.

I think he's alright, but just wondering if this has happened to anyone else before? Is "choking" a real concern (would he drown?) and what can I do to avoid another occurrence?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

just make sure the bites are mouth size or smaller to avoid a really bad choking, I have one smaller male(he's tiny, but a fatty!!) and ill sort of use my finger to squish his pellet into a few little peices, the normal pellets are a little on the large bite full size and I also feel like since they expand it would be better to have littler peices not a huge lump, anyway just my two cents, goodluck!


----------



## clementchee (Nov 26, 2013)

Never came across this before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Are you feeding him omega one pellets? thats what I feed my fish and every once in a while I see 2 or 3 pellets fused together. Usually I can just use my nail to separate them.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Hmm interesting. I would a keep a close on eye him during feeding time, but like everyone is saying just make sure the pellets aren't too big for him. I believe that he would die (I dont know about drowning) considering he's not getting any air. [Like a human when they choke]


----------



## Witch Turtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, I'm feeding him Omega One pellets. I'll definitely make sure to check & separate any fused ones from now on. Thanks guys


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

This happens to my betta as well. Even though I am feeding him the NLS Betta where the pellets are tiny, sometimes you'll drop in one that is fused to another. My betta too has started to 'choke' on them and since he's so stubborn he won't give up.

My trick is to quickly get another pellet and drop it (where he's looking). For my guy this is enough to make him spit out the too large pellet and go for the new one. I am not sure if this would work for other betta's but it's worth a shot.


----------



## sydneyalexy (Jul 12, 2014)

That's a first! I would double check the size of the pellet before feeding him. If it is a double,. split it in half or grab a new pellet. Hope he is okay!


----------



## Witch Turtle (Jun 30, 2014)

He doesn't seem fazed at all! What a guy. Still, something to be aware of and look out for from now on for sure.


----------

